# Leila 6 weeks



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I just got my weekly leila pics


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

awwwww


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

She is so adorable! I was looking at that breeders page and thought she was cute too!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

last one


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwww how adoreable!!
When do you bring her home?

She is so lovely, look at those little eyes and those little ears!!
*snuggle*


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

i get her aug 6th too far away!  i cant wait until her ears stand up


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh no - shes tooooo cute!
What a doll!
I am sure you cant wait to get her!

xx,

Nadine.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is adorable !


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

how cuuuuute!


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Oh, she is a doll. I can't wait till I get another one. I bet you are counting the days.


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

aaaahhhh, what a beautiful baby  

Roll on August


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

so cute , I know she will be worth the wait


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

oh my goodness, what a lush lil girl!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Oh gah!!!! She is adorable!!!!


----------



## blossom (Mar 8, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!! What a sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :love4: :love7: :love4:


----------



## Richie (Nov 7, 2004)

very pretty, what a lovely baby!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Cutiepie


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She's beautiful!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

She's a cutie. I love her coloring. I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

She is just darling!! I love those little ears!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw! yay for weekly pics!!!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is just precious. Time can drag so slowly huh? :lol:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

shes beautiful, lucky you! 

xxxx


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

She is simply adorable. I can see why you are so in love. :love4:


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

She really is adorable  [/i]


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

WOW love her color!! She is cute!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Leila is so cute


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow, she is just beautiful... I want a blue, too!!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

thank you for the compliments! i cant wait to see her in action


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

She is soooooo cute!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

AWWWWWWWWWWW :shock:  :shock:


----------

